# S&W model 66



## 16shell (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, just bought a S&W model 66-4 with a 3" barrel that was factory Mag-na-ported. I have not shot it yet. Does anyone know there will be any recoil difference. Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you might have a Lew Horton spl. All porting does is take a little of the muzzle climb out of the pistol so you can get back on target quicker. Shooting .357s in a snubnose, there's still plenty of recoil. You just have to learn to work with it. :smt033


----------

